
Show HN: User Script to fold HN comment subtrees - pdkl95
https://greasyfork.org/en/scripts/12493-hacker-news-folding-subtrees
======
pdkl95
Warning: I left a few ugly hacks[1][2] in it (and not nearly enough comments),
and I've only tested it under a recent-ish firefix+greasemonkey. There could
easily be bugs, especially in the layout.

That said, I _think_ I'm using features that should be standard everywhere
(e.g. querySelect). The icon for the voting triangle is repurposed with a
90deg rotation and some opacity. This could probably use it's own icon(s)? I'm
not sure.

Anyway, I wanted a quick method to collapse comment theads, and I ended up
with a tool that lets you fold/unfold any subtree (as determined by the indent
width).

[1] I'm sure there are better ways to handle the CSS for the fold-icon. The
<div style="width: ..."> hack seems to be necessary or the icon wraps to the
next line. This might be completely unnecessary if the icon was placed
somewhere saner.

[2] I should be binding the click handler once above all the posts. Probably
not a hard change, but for now the per-comment closure seems to work fine.

